# 2x CB 90 for sale



## Colin Parkinson (31 May 2011)

Got 640,000 euros+ burning a hole in your pocket?  Maybe the NWT can start their own navy..... :nod:

http://commercial.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=103048

_We have directly from The Norwegian Armed Forces FLO/FAP for sale following exclusive :

2 x Fast aluminium craft originally developed for the Royal Swedish Navy by Dockstavarvet. In addition to the many variants in service with the Swedish Navy under the Strb 90 H designation, the CB 90 has been adopted by the navies of several countries, including Norway (as the S90N), Greece, Mexico (as the CB 90 HMN) and Malaysia. Also the German Navy plans to equip the Berlin class replenishment ships with the CB90.

The pilot boat CB90 is an exceptionally fast. It is light weight, shallow draught and twin water jets allow it to operate at speeds of up to 40 knots (74 km/h) in shallow coastal waters. The water jets are partially ducted, which, along with underwater control surfaces similar to a submarine's diving planes, allows the CB90 to execute extremely sharp turns at high speed, decelerate from top speed to a full stop in 2.5 boat lengths, and adjust its pitch and roll angle while under way.

The Boat 90 is an all aluminium fast craft, heavily reinforced for forceful landing on unprepared beaches. Capable of transporting 20 persons and cargo at more than 40 knots 

Other applications: Marine Police, PILOT, Fire Fighter, Airport Rescue, SAR, Environment Control

The Norwegian version have following details:
The anchor winch is motorized, and the anchor is mounted at the stern, allowing a grounded S90N to tow itself afloat rather than risk damage to its impellers. 

It carries an auxiliary generator which provides electrical power to navigation and communications systems even when the engines are not running. The "personal transportation room" has a higher deck height, making it possible for most people to stand without crouching. 
It has two water tight compartments in the bow, having an extra room for toilet and stores. It has a much more sophisticated navigation equipment based on GPS-technology delivered by Kongsberg Seatex AS.
At least one S90N has been reconfigured into a floating ambulance.

Displacement: 13,000 kg Empty, 15,300kg Standard, 20,500kg Full load 
Length: 15.9 m (overall) 14.9 (waterline) Beam: 3.8 m Draught:0.8 m 

Propulsion: 2 x 625 bhp Scania DSI14 V8 Diesel; 2 x Kamewa FF water jets Speed: 40 knots (74 km/h) 
Range: 240 nmi (440 km) at 20 knots (37 km/h) 
Complement: 3 (two officers and one engineer)
Up to 21 person with full equipment

The information and details are information from ship producer click on http://www.dockstavarvet.se
and Wikipedia click on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_Boat_90

For video click on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-8NHfAYEK8

All information and details is given in good faith but not guaranteed.
The vessel wil be sold as is where is in the condition they are. The boats
is laying in Ramsund Naval base, North Norway.

Buyer need export license from the Norwegian Ministry of Foreign Affairs

Norsk Megling & Auksjon AS is exclusive broker behaf of The Norwegian Armed Forces FLO/FAP. Inspection after request. 

The price is each boat!_


----------

